# Military has a new toy



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Check out this thing. And they are even going to amp it up by 10 times apparently..How the Army?s recent successful laser test could change the future of warfare


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

last I herd they were testing one on a frigate...??


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I heard that too. Not sure how it is goin though


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Reagan's star wars projects are finally starting to bear fruit... love it, another 20 year's or so we will have transporters and replicators (I'm dreaming, but never underestimate the power of science fiction)


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

They said in the article the lasers are still very weather sensitive. That would lead me to believe the next asymmetrical tactic will be mortar barrages in adverse weather conditions.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

This may be a dumb question, but wouldn't some sort of a mirror like substance act as a "laser resistant" shield for a drone/tank target?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> This may be a dumb question, but wouldn't some sort of a mirror like substance act as a "laser resistant" shield for a drone/tank target?


yea this example is more comparable to the seawiz system on boats, think of it as a missile shield


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

"Obama... I am your father."

"NooooooooOOOOooOooooooooooooooo"


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I always believe technology will win out, be it against the NSA snoops or Drine wielding Feds.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Check out this thing. And they are even going to amp it up by 10 times apparently..How the Army?s recent successful laser test could change the future of warfare


I wonder if it can melt ice in antarctica.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mirrors are ineffective on lasers because the silver coating is burned through very quickly. Prismatic coverings could be effective and so could most any heat shielding. You see how long it takes to burn through a mortar round? If the mortar is fired at a low trajectory the laser would be totally useless because it would reach its target before the laser could affect it. The plane was a light single engine craft and it took nearly a full minute to take out the engine. 

Lasers will not penetrate clouds, fog, rain and even high humidity weakens the effect that lasers have on the target. UV lasers are better but they don't burn through metal like the IR lasers do. Even the 10 Gigawatt lasers they have tested have to be pulsed at a high rate to be effective at burning through a simple aluminum sheet because the molten metal become an effective mirror. If they pulse the beam (turn it on and off thousands of times a second) then the molten metal is "pushed" aside and new metal is melted. 

A laser weapon is an answer in search of a need.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the point is that nobody can stand singly against the technology that our Guvment has, so let us determine to stand together or at least take as many of the Jack boots with us as we possibly can.


----------



## latcozad (Jan 2, 2014)

"I wonder if it can melt ice in antarctica."

If true, a couple of stranded icebreakers down south sure could use one right now!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

latcozad said:


> "I wonder if it can melt ice in antarctica."
> 
> If true, a couple of stranded icebreakers down south sure could use one right now!


Yep! those "global warming" scientists could use a few tons of CO2 couldn't they. I bet you a doughnut to a gold bar they don't change their minds about "global warming".


----------

